# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus JTAG v1.1.2

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.2 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *LG E435* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Huawei E160g* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *Huawei E169* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic™).
> *Huawei E220* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic™).
> *Gigabyte G1342* - added Dead Boot Repaire (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.7 Release Notes:*  
 * Improved speed of the main software (up to 3 times!).
* Made many others slight improvements and fixes.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

